# German military SEVERELY UNDERFUDED - (article)



## CougarKing (2 Sep 2015)

Despite the fact that the German Army/Bundeswehr recently reactivated some 100 previously mothballed Leopard 2 tanks in reaction to the events in Ukraine, there seems to be many symptoms of a systematic decline in the German armed forces:

*National Interest*



> *Is Germany's Military Dying?*
> 
> 
> It won't be a loss on the battlefield that destroys Berlin's armed forces, but rather massive underfunding.
> ...


----------

